# Sights



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have always shot sights with multiple pins but I was thinking about trying a single pin slider sight. I was wondering which would you consider the best single pin sight out there and why? I really like the style of the spot hogg hog father but is it really worth the money? any suggestions would be great thanks


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I went back and forth between getting a 1 pin or 3 pin slider. I went with the black gold ascent with 3 pins and I love it. The cbe tek hybrid is an awesome sight as well. And I'm sure you can't go wrong with the spott Hogg either. I looked a little at the Tommy Hogg and it was just too big, and bulky for my taste


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If you set a one pin up at 33 yards depending in your bows speed you will be about 4" high at 20 and 4" low at 40. You should be good enough to swag it in the kill zone with out even thinking on a deer size target. Its even easier on an elk size target. 

Anything past 40 and you need a ranged distance and a unaware subject to make an ethical shot. 

Forget the cluster pins set ups!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

All you need is one pin set for 100 yards and you're good to go.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I always gravitate back to spot Hogg sights. They are definitely heavy and bulky though. The trade off is how solid they are. Being over built, you will have ZERO slop with a spot Hogg, like you can get with other slider sights.
Well worth the money. It will last longer than you want to keep it.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

The speed of your setup makes a huge difference in deciding how to go here. At 250 fps for a heavy arrow short draw old man setup it's 14" of drop between 20 and 33 yards and a hey of a lot more than that between 33 and 40 yards.

The arc height over the line of sight for a 275 fps setup is 63" on a 50 yard shot! That's 63" of drop between 25 yards and 50 yards. Don't ask me how I know this, but it's another painful reminder of why knowing your setup and tuning to your game is so important.

Single pin setups for most people need to be set for every distance and that 4" between 33 yards and 40 yards is crap unless you're shooting 330 fps.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> 4" between 33 yards and 40 yards is crap unless you're shooting 330 fps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete


Bahha I guess it sucks to handicap yourself with such a slow setup.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

SR-1,

I chose an HHA single pin slider. Why? the price is very reasonable and is easy to sight in. No need to know arrow weight, speed, etc. Instructions are very self explanatory. I usually set pin to 30 yds when on cruise mode, then aiming a little high or a little low will get the job done. If you have time to range and adjust, it's nice to just aim and shoot.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been really tempted to get the new Trophy Ridge react one pin sight. Sight in 20 yards and any other pin and your good out till 100 yards (assuming your bow is fast enough).


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I've been really tempted to get the new Trophy Ridge react one pin sight. Sight in 20 yards and any other pin and your good out till 100 yards (assuming your bow is fast enough).


I am in the same boat as SR-1 and just pulled the trigger yesterday on a Black Gold Ascent Ambush sight.....I had 3 in mind that I was looking into and considering: Black Gold, HHA and the new Trophy Ridge React One. After a ton of research I finally drove over to Sprotsmans to take a look at and handle the sights in person. By doing that I learned that the new Trophy Ridge is HUGE! It is big, bulky and HEAVY. I really liked what I learned about it but handling the sight and seeing how big and heavy it really is kind of discouraged me. I really liked the HHA, but what sealed the deal for me on the Black Gold was the abliity to attach a quiver without interfering with the sliding ability of the sight. It seemed a lot more hunter friendly than the HHA.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Wasatch

You are correct about the HHA and quiver attachment. You either have to go with a bow quiver minus one areow or something like a tightspot and have it sit back farther, or a quiver that sits out away from the riser increasing overall profile. That is the price you pay for that sight. But that sight is likely designed and catered to shooting without a quiver.


----------

